# Chaptka contre berét Basque



## cillab (12 Décembre 2014)

Gros dilemme, je dois faire un cadeaux ,une Chapka en poils de Blaireaux  ou un Béret Basques  avec Oreilettes bluetooths  pour NOÈL votre avis sera le bienvenu


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2014)

La première, y a pas mieux. 
Ça classe un homme, la preuve.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2014)

le casque à pointe est également assez tendance
personnellement j'ai l'air d'un con avec


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> le casque à pointe est également assez tendance
> personnellement j'ai l'air d'un con avec



Forcément, la pointe c'est vers le haut qu'il faut la mettre


----------



## cillab (12 Décembre 2014)

AH!!! c'est la pointe qui fait tout mais si c'est comme la bobue elle dépaille les chaises 
mais la Chaptka  c'est la Classe 2014 Grande Cuvée


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2014)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Ni l'un, ni l'autre !


Commandant Cousteau like this


----------



## cillab (13 Décembre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Ni l'un, ni l'autre !
> 
> 
> vive les bretons et les bignous




vive les BRETONS et les soufleurs de BIGNOUX


----------



## poildep (13 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> La première, y a pas mieux.
> Ça classe un homme, la preuve.


Ça se discute.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Ça se discute.



oh ptain pour emballer les gonzesses, c'est mort..
rateau et rateau


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (13 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> le casque à pointe est également assez tendance



Celui-là, les parisiens ne l'aiment pas trop, mais lui, il est réversible et dans ce cas, il peut servir de siège...


----------



## cillab (13 Décembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Celui-là, les parisiens ne l'aiment pas trop, mais lui, il est réversible et dans ce cas, il peut servir de siège...



au cas ou il est livrer avec un tube de vaseline ?????


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (13 Décembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> au cas ou il est livrer avec un tube de vaseline ?????


Mais nan, tu retournes le casque et tu plantes la pointe dans la terre. 

Sinon, dans l'autre sens, tu prends de la vaseline prussienne...


----------



## subsole (13 Décembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Ça se discute.



 Non, la chaptka, c'est top moumoute.
CdB pour le photoshopage ;-)


----------



## cillab (14 Décembre 2014)

du nouveau 
en visite a GRAMAT ( visite surprise) aux abattoirs de cochons il s'instruit 
et on lui a offert une DOUDOUNE POLAIRE EN DUVET pour l'instant pas de photos
mais cela sera bien pratique sur le scooter


----------

